

Why Your Webhost Cannot Be Trusted – How WP Engine Hijacked My Business Read - rabino
http://www.matthewwoodward.co.uk/reviews/webhost-trusted-wp-engine-hijacked-business-avoid-them

======
dublinben
I can't believe how much this joker is paying for Wordpress hosting that only
allows 50GB of bandwidth a month. I'm not even surprised that a $30/mo
Wordpress host was a rip-off. They're clearly preying on customers who don't
know any better.

